# Tires wearing at the edges



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

After autocrossing(about 4-5 events), I notice that the outside edge of the front tires really wears down, while the rest of the tread is evenly worn. I'm running 41psi and they don't roll over(at least not to sidewall), but I'm getting this uneven wear. I know it's from turning, but how can I lessen it? Inflate the fronts higher? Won't I lose traction from the higher pressure?


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

That's just the nature of it. The advice I got when I asked the same question, was just to rotate the tires between every event. Severe understeer will wear the front outside edge a lot, too, because the tire is sliding on its edge instead on gripping and rolling. I really did a lot of damage to my azeni's in my first few events, because I just kept trying to carry too much speed, and the car just pushed all the way through every corner.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I've been rotating my tires after about 4 events(when the wear gets really more than the rears), and I guess I'll have to keep doing. You don't think inflating the tires more will reduce the edge wear though?


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Probably not. Also, Its my understanding that if you overinflate your tires, the loss of grip will happen more suddenly.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I'm cautious of inflating the fronts even more, especially since the tires aren't rolling over. I added a little bit more camber by the ghetto method yesterday(had a friend push on the top of the tire while I tightened the strut bolts), so hopefully that reduces the wear a little(and improves the handling).


----------

